# Jetty 9: Mehr als einen Authenticator?



## Grizzly (13. Dez 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen Jetty 9 im Einsatz und nutze bisher nur BASIC Authentifizierung. Ich würde dem Client auch gerne NTLM anbieten. Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich Jetty beibringen, dass er mehr als nur einen Authenticator hat.

Bisher habe ich es so gemacht:

Ich habe einen WebAppContext erstellt.
Aus diesem habe ich mir den ConstraintSecurityHandler geholt.
Dann habe ich einen BasicAuthenticator erstellt.
Anschließend habe ich diesen entsprecht gesetzt:

```
basicAuthenticator = new BasicAuthenticator();
securityHandler.setAuthMethod(basicAuthenticator.getAuthMethod());
securityHandler.setRealms("MyRealm");
securityHandler.setLoginService(new MyLoginService());
securityHandler.setAuthenticator(basicAuthenticator);
```

Fertig.

Nun ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie ich da noch einen Authenticator für NTLM einbinden kann. Ich vermute einmal, dass ich einen zweiten ConstraintSecurityHandler erstellen muss und diesem dann einen NtlmAuthenticator (welchen ich schon habe) übergeben muss. Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

Wenn das so funktioniert wäre meine nächste Frage gleich: Wie kann ich die Reihenfolge steuern, in der die Authentifizierungsmethode an den Client gesendet wird? NTLM sollte nämlich immer als erste Methode angeboten werden, BASIC als zweite (also in ein und der gleichen Response, versteht sich). Denn die zuerst genannte Methode wird vom Client i.d.R. bevorzugt verwendet.


----------

